
Daftpunkonsole - technologia
http://daftpunkonsole.com/
======
kissickas
Wow, exact same concept posted to /r/hiphopheads yesterday. I had a blast,
it's a little more feature-rich. I don't think the source is available,
though.

[http://samplestitch.com.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/](http://samplestitch.com.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/)

------
chch
See [1] for another, older version of this concept that also supports another
Daft Punk song, Technologic, although this new one is definitely novel for
showing the keyboard layout and being not in Flash. I do like the Flash
version's use of shift as a meta key to shift registers, though!

[1] [http://www.najle.com/idaft/](http://www.najle.com/idaft/)

Edit: Before anyone asks, no, I didn't make this one. I just remember seeing
it a long time ago, so it's interesting that someone independently (?) made
something very similar!

~~~
prezjordan
I like how my old blog, ilictronix, is still there in the links section :) I
remember when I first emailed him asking if we could link swap - that was
pretty big for our traffic. I haven't contributed in about 3 years, but a
couple people still run it. Good times - it's where I learned web development.

------
patzerhacker
There is a huge lag between keypress and audio on Safari under Yosemite.

------
fiveseven_
semicolon doesn't work on Firefox Developer Edition 37.0a2

~~~
bhrgunatha
It doesn't work for me in Firefox 35 either under Linux.

------
microcolonel
I forked this and made an almost-working Dvorak version. It's a mess though.
Couple thousand lines of disorganized jQuery Spaghetti floating around on a
JSFiddle.

------
hartror
Perhaps inspired by Daft Hands?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--
Nw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2cYWfq--Nw)

~~~
asah
this one actually turns into a dance: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLYD_-
A_X5E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLYD_-A_X5E)

------
jastanton
It looks really awesome but the syncopation of the song makes really hard to
play along, I would love to see someone who is good do this though!

------
aceperry
LOL, I totally love this. I wonder if this uses web audio.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9033104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9033104)

------
davidwparker
I use Dvorak, but other than that, this is pretty cool.

------
tschellenbach
this is genius :)

